# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  ایجاد پروکسی سرور

## MEHRADIS

من یه شبکه دارم که می خوام اینترنت رو در شبکه SHARE کنم. اما با ACCOUNT های مجاز. به این شکل که کامپیوترها با وارد کردن USERNAME و PASSWORD خودشون بتونن از اینترنت شبکه استفاده کنن. می خوام بدونم آیا این برنامه رو باید به صورت سرور و کلاینت بنویسم یا می شه جوری بنویسم که فقط احتیاج به نصب در سرور داشته باشه؟ در ضمن من می خوام این ACCOUNT ها رو مدیریت کنم و مثلا در آخر ماه ببینم که مثلا فلانی این ماه چقدر از اینترنت استفاده کرده.
من اصلا نمی دونم باید از کجا شروع کنم و با چی بنویسم. گویا باید از IDhttp استفاده کنم. آیا اینطوره؟
دوستان کمک کنید تا این کار رو انجام بدم. من هرچی گشتم مطلب کامل و جامعی پیدا نکردم. اینجوری دوستان هم می تونن استفاده کنن. چون این مطلب بحث بزرگی در مدیریت و پشتیبانی شبکه است.

----------


## MEHRADIS

بابا تورو خدا یکی راهنمایی کنه. خیلی مهمه. حتی حاضرم اگر کامپوننت خاصی لازمه بخرم.

----------


## nokhodsiah2001

سلام

من هم همین مشکل رو دارم فعلاً با Gameport یک جورایی حلش کردم ولی من هم دنبال کامپوننت یا سورسی ....چیزی میگردم حال به هر زبون که می خواد باشه

----------


## nokhodsiah2001

اگر کسی راه حلی میشناسه لطفاً بگه تا ما هم استفاده کنیم


ممنون

----------


## AlirezaBahredar

دوست عزیز چیزی که شما منظورتون هست یک RAS Server هست که با کمک اون بتونی هم Account ایجاد کنی هم بتونی ترافیک مصرفی هر کاربر رو  مشاهده کنی.
نوشتن یکRAS Server یک پروژه هست نه یک کامپوننت که بخوای اون رو بخری.
نگاهی به این کامپوننت ها هم بنداز
http://www.torry.net/quicksearchd.ph...=Yes&Title=Yes
موفق باشی.

----------


## MEHRADIS

دوست عزیز ممنون از توجهت ممنونم. اما به من بگو می شه این کارو با INDY ها که کامپوننت بسیار معروف و بزرگی در دلفی هست انجام داد؟

----------


## MEHRADIS

بابا یکی به من بگه بالاخره باید چیکار کنم؟ یکی می گه از  COM+ استفاده کن، یکی می گه با WINSOCK می شه، یکی دیگه می گه با ASP.NET باید این پروژه رو بنویسی، یکی میگه INDY، بالاخره باید چیکار کنیم؟

----------


## mossaferin

سلام

اگه می خوای که خودت بنویسی که از همون راه هایی که دوستان گفتند استفاده کن ولی اگه می خوای که کارت انجام بشه یه سری به سایت زیر بزن 
www.allegrosurf.com

----------

